# Anyone Testing 17th November?



## fifi_laroo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi there - just wondered if anyone was testing on 17th November for a bit of moral support? I've been amazingly cool about everything this time, which is a bit un-nerving. I wasn't last time!! The days are dragging and although  I've been bloated I'm not really getting any signs at all of anything. Last time I got awful pains in my lower ab in the night and period like pains, whereas this time - nothing much at all other than the ocassional ache. Isn't this waiting awful!? I forgot how bad it is. I've gone back to work this timje coz I felt guilty but my lovely boss has put me on an easy(ish) job for a few weeks which was kind of her.   Anyone else out there for 17th Nov?

fifi xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Fifi ~ welcome to the 2ww 

If you follow this link you'll find the 2ww thread and all the others chatting while they wait:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72758.0

There's a few people testing around the 17th 

Much luck to you, Lizzy xxx


----------



## fifi_laroo (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks Lizzy - fingers crossed.

fifi xxx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Fifi

I am testing on the 17th (ET on 3rd)... and am posting on the 2ww with tx....  

I got 5 eggs, 5 fertilised but only 2 worth putting back in.... 1st time with any tx.

Rose
xxxx

ps - are you going to test early??  I have never done this before but its seems to be what most girls do...


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hiya Fifi and Rose,

I am also a 17th girl!!

I got four eggs and only 2 fertilised  

I am really thinking seriously about testing around the 15th??  (thats if hubbie will let me    )

Whats your thoughts?

TT


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck to all your 17 November testers...

  

     

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Natasha thanks for your good luck wishes.

Tattie - the 15th sounds good to me!!  I haven't even bought tests yet just in case I get tempted way too early.  Friends have said that they usually came on around day 10 and my AFs are usually spot on.  So that would be Monday..

Lets hope the 17th ladies all get BFP's

R
xxx


----------



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi there

I'm also testing on the 17th November.  I had DIVF in Spain and out of 7 eggs we had two embies to put back, unfortunately none to freeze.  Our little embies were an 8 cell and one at the next compacted stage.

I probably will want to test before the HCG as I don't want to receive the news whilst I'm at work.

Good luck to us all, lets hope we have a bumper crop of BFP's    

Lara xx


----------



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Guys I am testing on 16th Nov, dont really want to be at work when they give me the news either

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm testing too around 16/17th - second time for me, donor assistd, will probably test myself as getting news over phone at work is too much and don't want to hear those dreaded words 'I'm sorry to tell you...  I'm very cautious, had a BFP last time but didn't last, sorry to be bit gloomy...good luck and  have a restful w.e. all.


----------



## fifi_laroo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi again 17th girls!

I'm going to be a good girl and wait for the 17th because I'm off work that day and am going away for a few days with DH. Like everyone else - dont' want to be at work when I find out. Just don't feel anything at the moment - it's very weird. No signs, nowt! Have had a rough few days just feeling very neg. I'm Mrs doom and gloom. Need lots of    

Good luck girls and let me know how you all get on.

Loadsa loadsa luck to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx fifi


----------



## geegee (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep, count me in all.  Test on 16th but have such a busy week that I won't test 'til then (plus don't think DP would allow me too!).  Haven't bought test kit yet either.

Both on tenterhooks now as it seems so close but trying to remain realistic - I am approaching 40 fast, so chances are.....who knows!

Lots of   and      to us all.


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi all

I'm testing on the 17th too. I'm IUI and was basted on the 1 November so I've got a 16 day wait. What a killer!!

This is my first one and I started off very well but it's killing me now and the pressure is rising and rising which is not doing me any good. My symptoms started pretty much straight away, which I know is the HcG shot, but I'm managing to convince myself that it's for real. 

Friday the 17th - roll on


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear All
I am testing on 19th Nov (I was basted on 3 Nov - 1st IUI) and was unsure whether the two weeks was from basting or when start the pessaries both  my dh and me thought it was the latter and now outspan has just answered - so thanks for that so we are actually waiting 16 days.  Its such a cruel world and I am dreading it even more now I know that you can have a BFP and a few days latter it turns out not to be.  So far have managed ok due to this site but dreading next week so hopefully we can all got through it together.
Are you all going to carry on posting here or are you going to the 2ww site.
Anyway take lots of care and good luck
                     
Susie


----------



## fifi_laroo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey Susie - poor you, it's so frustrating isn't it and the days just drrraaaaaag!! Try n hang in there. I've just tried distracting myself by carrying on as normally as poss but taking it easy at the same time. I'm getting a period type pain everyso often but who knows what that means, it could be good news or my AF trying to arrive. I'm not even sure what the pessaries are supposed to do? Does anyone know - do they stop your period coming on or is that the job of the HCG injection?

fifi  -     keeping my fingers crossed for all us 17th and around the 17th girls!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi Fifi - I'm no expert but I think the pessaries are supposed to keep the lining of the womb thick to help implantation and prevent miscarriage after.  However they are also known to stop your periods coming, or at least put it off.  So if still haven't come on by test day and is a BFN then my clinic say stop pessaries and Af should come.... 

Welcome to all the fellow testers around the 17th... fingers crossed for us all.

Rose
xxx


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi,

I'm 10dpt and testing on the 20th, they make me wait longer that 2weeks for some reason!  
I'm on my fourth FET with two little buds on board.  
Symptoms so far: v. sore (.)(.)s AF type cramping and slight nausea, although I've had all these on my negative cycles before, so who knows! 

As for the cyclogest, I was reading the leaflet about side effects the other day and I was surprised to read that they are actually prescribed for people who suffer PMT to ease symptoms - v. odd considering the side effects we get from using them during IVF   

Hope everyone's coping ok,

Claire x


----------



## geegee (Nov 5, 2006)

Being driven mad still and I KNOW from what I've read here and other sites when googling 'bleeding in early pregnancy' that it doesn't necessarily mean a BFN is coming my way but I have just been on knicker check watch and, whilst yesterday cm was barely pink, today there's heaps more and it's bright red. [sorry if tmi].

Any advice on whether to test early just to get the agony out of the way? Scheduled for Thursday but I really just want it over with now. Still on cyclogest until Wednesday AM (last one of current prescription) so.....

Any help gratefully appreciated.......


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi everyone...hope you are all doing ok 

You're all very welcome to come and join the others on the 2ww thread....here's the link for you:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72758.0

Hope to see some of you over there 

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Gawd, not something else to worry about, where to post?!!

I'm going to post here, if I can bear it.  I'm almost in denial, can only talk in the most neutral terms about it since I'm dreading a negative result, which is what I fear it'll be this time. Now I wish I hadn't told anyone, since it knocks me sideways when friends ask me what's going on, I don't want to talk about it unless I initiate the conversation.  Never mind, we've got Im a Celebrity starting tonight, that'll take my mind off it, sad I know, my favourite reality show...I hope I don't cave in and reach for the wine bottle if I get a negative!  Been feeling great without it, can't tolerate alcohol anymore.  Ho hum, good luck everyone.  Sz xx


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Geegee - i'm sorry but this is my first attempt at tx so don't know what to suggest... only feel I may be in same position as you soon.  
Am testing Fri but have the weirdest pains today - really sharp shooting pains up both sides of my torso almost to my (.)(.).... no spotting yet but really think its only time... 
you could try a test but even if its BFN carry on with cyclogest and make sure you test again on Thursday.  Minxy says she has known early testers to test BFN and then have a BFP on official test day (and she always has great advice).

Good luck all
R
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fifi_laroo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi again - yes, I'm a bit confiused re the site - am still getting my head round where to post etc! These last few days are agonising aren't they? Im trying to hang on to official day which is Friday. Thanks for the advice re the pessaries - I was hoping they had a point to them because I'm getting a bit fed up of the cottage cheese factory effect!! Sorry for the detail! I've had awful PMT like symptoms the past few days - really down on Saturday and yesterday - just wan ted to cry all the time and for no real reason. Just getting totally frustrated with myself.

I've heard from lots of people that it can be different every time re the symptoms etc. I know it's hard but try and hold off until your officialn test day - just to be sure. If I test early, I'll only be even more uptight for the next couple of days wondering if it's an accurate result.


Fingers crossed for all of you - let's have a multi - bumper crop for the 17th (and around that date)

lots of love and luck fifi xxxxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Girls
Think I will stay on here too if thats ok (although am adding a bit to Nov newies as well) so many people are on ff thats its hard to keep up sometimes.
Sorry for not allocating names to each bit but from what I have just read I would

-  really try not to test until the proper date - no matter how unbearable
-  the passaries are to keep the lining in the womb thick and its sending prostegene to tell your brain you are pregnant to keep it there (well I think thats what I read on the instruction leaflet which was very interesting - it did say re easing pmt)\
-  I read in my IUI papers yesterday that if I get a BFP that have to use them them up until 14 weeks.
- also sorry girls but although this 2ww is agonising its going to be longer because my guy won't scan until 6 weeks pregnant which means another couple of weeks wait etc etc - 
- do keep posting because it really does help us all and kind of takes us out of ourselves

I have just put I M a Celeb on this minute (on sky plus) and think I just saw Jason Donavon so might just watch it for that.

Anyway take lots of care girls and


----------



## Tattie (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello the 17th Ladies

I think I will test tomorrow morning   otherwise I will go  

I don't have any symptoms this time, although on our first treatment I had sore (  o  ) (  o  ) and I was up during the night to pee (sorry for TMI   ).

I have myself prepared for a negative result   , although I have myself prepared for a   result, gawd these moodswings are terrible  

Thoughts please?!

Tattie xo


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi all

I'm trying to talk myself into not testing tomorrow although that would take me to day 14, I've to wait till Friday for some reason.

I haven't been prescribed any pessaries so all symptoms I'm having, i'm presuming are from my trigger shot but I'm not sure. I'm having a bit of discharge, very mucusy light brown (sorry TMI) and I am trying to convince myself it's implantation but just not sure. I've also been sick the past couple of days, nothing major just a wave that hits me then when I've been sick I'm fine. Hasn't put me off eating and I'm not really bringing up anything. Also had a very dizzy head the past few nights, not sure what that's all about.

Like I say I'm trying to convince myself that I am but am also feeling very scared to test becasuse I just don't want to see that BFN on that stick. The longer I don't test the longer I can convince myself that I am pregnant. I want to know, but at the same time I don't really, just in case it's -

Anyone else feeling as confused as me? No doubt we'll have some result popping up over the next couple of days so good luck to everyone - lets see those   all over these pages!!!!


----------



## Rose36 (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have also decided to keep to this thread as I was getting confused about where I had posted and what I'd said etc 
Also we are all around this week sometime so its easier to keep up....

Outspan3 - am feeling very similar to you... going crazy.  Ever since ET I have been really negative about the whole tx - the clinic staff seemed to give me sympathetic looks which I took literally..  However I have no discharge (apart from pessaries) and due to test Fri.  I do now have a problem though and I was wondering if anyone had similar experience...  For last 2 days I have got shooting stitch like pains up my right side (1st I thought it was both sides & I thought it was trapped wind from the cyclogest).  But since last night it is def on my right and they are getting worse... very bad infact.  I have been doubled over today 

Everyone has told me to ring the clinic but I will be sooooo embarrassed if its wind.  It is very bad though and I am now considering an eptopic.??  Would that produce pain so early?  I am going to test in the morning and if its +ive I will ring clinic and ask about pain.  If its -ive then I guess its just the drugs and will test again Fri just to make sure before I stop drugs...

I would have gone to hosp if I felt bad generally but otherwise I feel fine - no sickness or (.)(.) soreness, just this pain in my side (had a pain in my side for last 8 yrs of marriage but this is different.. poor DH )

Good luck everyone - looking forward to hearing some    's from you this week....

Luv R
xxxxxx


----------



## fifi_laroo (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi again guys - tomorrow's the big day - I'm sooooo nervous I can't settle at all. My DH said why not test tonight but I can't bring myself to do it. I want to wait until tomorrow when I feel ready to do it. I've been so emotional this time and to be honest, my symptoms feel like PMT big style. Today I've started to get some pains and it just feels like AF is trying to make an appearance    I hate this waiting and am also very confused like all you other girls. I sooooo hope it goes well for you tomorrow. One good thing is that I'm going away for a week with DH tomorrow afternoon   but it means I won't be able to log on and say hi and tell you my result. 

Just got to hang in til tomorrow and then at least I'll be put out of my mysery. I have tried to be   this time but have really struggled, I feel exhausted and wish I could be a "glass half full girl" instead of "glass half empty!" - I suppose it's just a coping mechanism and I'm not allowing myself to be too hopeful.

Just want to wish all tomorrow's testers all the very best of luck, hope and bumper crops of babies


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Anyone around? 

I am testing on Sunday - if i can hold out that long...

Where are the BFP's


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck​
           ​
Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck ladies


----------



## nikkij (Jan 31, 2006)

I just wanted to send all you lovely ladies a huge big  good luck! 

      

I have so got everthing crossed for you.

Take care all
Nikki


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Well having miserably convinced myself it was going to be negative...tested positive at home this morning.  Of course not believing it, got a clinic appointment for a bhcg and just got hcg level of 91 confirmed, which is a higher level than last time when I got a positive but it levels didn't increase/double at the rate they should & I m/c'd at just under 7 wks.

But at my ancient old age of 47 and after donor transfer, anything can happen.  Another follow-up test on Monday so maybe I'll allow myself a proper celebratory glass of fruit juice then!!

Good luck everyone - it's gone terribly quiet out there!! Hope everyone's OK. Sx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Keeping everything crossed that those levels keep rises  

  










Take care
Natasha x


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you Natasha & so sorry for your recent upset.  Saraz


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sarahz that is great news

Kate xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Great news Sarah and good luck for Monday and well done for being 47 and giving us oldies hope.
take care
susie


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Sorry, had visitors and have been unable to post.

It's gone very quiet on here.   sarahz, well done 

Unfortunately it was a   for me. I got AF on wednesday night so tested thursday just to be sure - what a waste of time but you have to just be certain don't you.

Anyway I returned to the clinic on friday and I've started my second cycle on saturday so fingers crossed for this one!

well done to everyone one who got there wish and   to those who didn't


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Girls
Just to let you know I got a BFN on Fri and Sunday (gave in and tested on day 14 despite being told not to) feel pretty fed up about it all but am trying to focus on the next tx in jan of another round of IUI.
Still spending a lot of time on here as it keeps me sane but I do feel I am a bit up and down - this roller coaster does take its toll after a while.
Good luck to all the BFPs and sorry to allthe BFNs and good luck to any still yet to test
take care
susie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi outspan sorry it was a BFN for u but good luck for the next cycle.

Susie sorry it was a BFN as well - good luck for the tx in january

Kate xx


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Update & not good news.  Second time this has happened.  get a positive, then hormone levels don't increase satisfactorily, so clinic confirmed last monday to stop all meds and that's that, again.  So harshly matter of fact the way they deal with it, but discover you just need to make a fuss then you can talk to a more empathetic nurse.  Unhappily coincided with the world's worse flu virus so have literally just emerged from 6 days in bed feeling absolutely dreadful, with my poor body not knowing if it's pregnant or not, suddenly coming off the hormones and waiting for the bleed which started Friday.  Now just feel numb.  Will give it time then muster my strength and visit clinic professor for a debrief and see why & what we can do to avoid again, can't go thru this again.  
Good luck to everyone.  Saraz


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry to hear your news Sarah....what a tough time for you 

Love and luck for the future,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Saraz

So sorry to hear your news   Take time to heal physically as well as mentally...and hope your follow up appt goes well.

Take care
Natasha


----------

